

Lessons for startup founders from Baseball home run stats? - sbraford
http://www.arthurdevany.com/2005/09/home_run_hittin.html

======
ivankirigin
A lesson for those in consumer electronics: make something as good as your
market can handle, and there will _still_ be something better in Japan. :P

This guy actually holds the record, with 868 home runs
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fukuoka_Softbank_Hawks>

